# pics of the teardown no damage yet



## Skoodles (Jul 31, 2004)

here i got new pictures of the tear down after my car started nocking and kept dien over and over again no damage yet but i did snatch these. you will love the last pictures lol 












































its a head bolt that got striped so i drilled it out


----------



## Skoodles (Jul 31, 2004)

this was the problem that started it all number 3 connecting rod bearing its shot lol but the crank looks turnable and im getting new piston rings all new crank bearign and connecting rod bearing and a full head job so it should be good as new


----------



## Radioaktiv (Feb 12, 2004)

ack

well, at least you didnt drive her much longer


----------



## Nismo1997 (Dec 26, 2003)

I hope you mean like port & polished and etc as headword, should get the intake done also


----------



## Skoodles (Jul 31, 2004)

Nismo1997 said:


> I hope you mean like port & polished and etc as headword, should get the intake done also


nah they not porting and polishing it they putting all new valves in it and pressure checking it all so itll be nice and ready to go


----------

